# Help out a little church - 1st Jeep



## Abouna (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey everybody,

I'm hoping to get some help here.

I've wanted a Jeep for quite a few years, just never had the need or chance to get one. Well I think the time has come. I want a Jeep and our church needs plowing done. Lot is about 50'x100' no grade.

Unfortunately I know nothing about models, years, specs, etc. My needs and wants are basic:

- 6 cyl
- $10k or less
- run around town vehicle so which tires would do plowing yet give a good ride?
- I know I want some form of Wrangler, most likely a TJ of some sort. I think I'd like a Rubi but it's probably out of my range.
- what should I look out for? Certain years to avoid? Engines, trannys, etc to avoid?
- any features I definitely want?
- should I be concerned with leaf vs coil?
- I also know *NOTHING* about plows so I need some direction here.

This is basically a run around town, plowing, take the kids out in the summer on B roads thing. No serious off-roading or anything of that nature.

Whew! I know I'm asking a lot but I don't know where to start. I grew up thinking that Jeeps, while cool, where poorly made and mechanically problematic. I hope I'm wrong. After many years of being a very satisfied Honda owner, I don't want to get myself into a long line of repairs and maintenance.

Cheers and thanks!


----------



## Abouna (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow, no answers in 3 days? Darn it for help anyhow.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*jeep*

stick to a older model with leaf springs they are easer to tune for a plow ,i think that limet's you to 98 and older stay with a steel edge it will last longer .get the most agressive tire and still makes it easy to go down the road with out it roaring .a hard top will keep it warmer while plowing , you might try fisher's sd model .6'6"


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I say
get a TJ (97 and newer) (YJ was 95 and older, Very hard to find a plow mount for YJ's) No 96 model year wranglers
Aggressive tires dont work in snow very well. (just look at the tread on sever winter tires)
the TJ is much more civilized than the YJ just drive a couple you'll see


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have an 2004 Jeep wrangler Rubicon (TJ)and I love it its automatic, six 4.0 engine goodyear MTR which are not that good in the snow, I bought blizzacks for snowplowing. I bought a new fisher LD6'9" minute mount. Its awesome fast and goes on and off quick, but I have about 20,000 into it with jeep and plow set up. Good Luck


----------



## kstt (Dec 11, 2003)

I think you'll have trouble finding a 6-cyl TJ for under $10k. Then, you'll need to add the price of the plow, AND getting it set up. If I'm wrong - good for you! But, don't rule out looking for a '92 - '95 YJ. And I would recommend that you be open minded to a 4 cyl. I know you'll see lots of folks saying that the 4 cyl is garbage compared to the six. Everyone's entitled to his opinion, but this is fact: I have a '93 YJ 4 cyl / 5- speed and I have ZERO complaints. I bought it solely for the purpose of a plow vehicle. Yes, mounts are hard to find for these. But I found a friend with a welder and we fabbed up a great mount for a Meyer 6-1/2. I put narrow Bridgestone Duellers on, and this is a plowing machine.
I would think you could find an unmolested YJ for +/- $5000 and have enough left over to look for a used plow set up. You'll save a lot of money if you "settle" for the 4 cyl.


----------



## kstt (Dec 11, 2003)

Well, "church boy," now who's deliberate with a reply?


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Hello Abouna-I have a 97 Wrangler w/6,5' Meyers plow. I will most likely be selling this this fall late. Auto-6 cyl-hardtop-winter set and summer set wheels&tires. VG condition, will be looking for $6500. Had to move to a Cherokee due to needing 3 rd seat for shoveler. If interested-I am in DMS every other mo. or so. Thanks, Melody.


----------



## 89MJComanche (Mar 3, 2008)

Buy a $8000 TJ for your kids for fun!!

Buy a $500 Jeep Cherokee, and a $1000 used plow setup for plowing at the CHURCH!!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

We get your point, *you like to plow with ******* junk*, you think anybody that doesn't plow with junk is an ******* idiot.

Your words


89MJComanche;1075012 said:


> DONT PLOW WITH A LIFT!!
> 
> once you plow with a Jeep... it is a JUNK plow vehicle,


so from the second storm on you plow with junk. (I'd say you started with junk)

1 question, how many times have you had to had a breakdown in a storm?


----------



## ZZR (Oct 26, 2009)

I plowed a few driveways (no lots) with a TJ which had a poly blade on it. Did fine for driveways and the turning radius is awesome! Can't say how well it would handle a big lot like yours though.

-I had a soft top which was hard to see out of after driving around, a Jeep with a hard top/wiper might be nice.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Never plowed with one, but another vote for a 4cyl jeep. I can't imagine it having much power, but with low gears it'd probably work good, you would have less front end weight with the 4 cyl. My friend just blew his up in a mudhole at 380k, I'd say the reliability is good.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a meyers on my Rubi which is blast. With a good set of tires, you cant stop it. 
You are right, you wont be able to find a Rubi for less than 10K unless the miles are very high on it. Notso much an issue if you have the 4.0 as its probably one of the most reliable engines ever made. Dont be afraid to get one with a few miles on the ticker, it'll last no matter what you put it through. 

I'd do 6 cyl 4.0 97 and above Sahara which is a step down from the Rubi. Runs very similar things such as the dana 44 rearend which is nice to have as well as a few other creature comforts.

Then search for a decent plow setup and a local welder. Any decent fabricator can make it fit.


----------

